# Scab on back by tail



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Gracie has a big scab on her back by her tail, and loosing hair, its not noticable unless you up close and lift her fur.
She has been flead two weeks ago so im not sure its from fleas, i find see a single one on her, Shes always nibbling it. is there anything else it can be from, or anything recomended to put on the sore?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia had a scab on his tail too it was from running the fence line and wagging his tail he hit the fence pretty hard with his tail and it made a sore. After that he kept itching it and making the fur fall out. I just used a little bit of bag balm and it healed up really fast


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Is the sore on the tail or at the base of the tail toward her haunches? Need more info in order to help you out better.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I will take a picture tonight, its not on the tail but her back just before the tail joins.










its a really thick scab probally bit bigger then thumbnail size and missing hair.
will get a pic when i got home tonight


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ok. please be sure to post it up for me!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

just remember its 11.41am here so itl be 9am tomorrow when i post  thank you in advance lady pit, i am introducing her to raw diet this week so her skin may clear up?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, that's no problem I'll be here at work in the morning, so I'll keep an eye out for this post. Yes, the raw diet may help too. But, it depends on what's causing the itching and the scab. I'll be more than happy to help you out when I can see what it looks like.


----------

